# Christmas present to the wife.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

SCCY (sky) CPX 2.!.we went looking for a decent auto pistol for her last night,looked at a Shield,Ruger lc9,Bersa cc something and this SCCY.her fingers are not really long enough to manipulate the others and she cant rack the other autos due to small hands even though she is pretty buffed.this was the one,slide release nice and close,racks easy,holds 10 rounds in the mag's and no safety to play with.grip is a little fat but she said it really fills her hand well and she said it handles really well to her.trigger pull was surprisingly nice but with a bit of takeup.she likes the trigger pull much better than her S&W 642.nice good sized three dot sights.came with two mags and a lifetime warranty.I like it so much,if I didn't buy a CCW pistol a few years ago,I would buy one of these too.also bought her a cheapie bulldog holster (china) but it fits her and the gun really well.$300.00 otd.a little old cellphone case fits the spare mag really well and she's ready to go.we will hit the range before the snow flies hopefully.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Who do I have to marry to get guns for Christmas??


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

James m said:


> Who do I have to marry to get guns for Christmas??


Apparently MI.oldguy. Lol


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Been there, done that have the tee shirt. I slept on the couch for a month afterward with the dog.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife bought me a new X-mas rifle and doesn't even know about it yet. Oh yeah, uh I bought her a new rifle. Merry x-mas honey.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job MI oldguy!

Slippy Approved :encouragement:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We bought each other a nice new television for our camper so we can watch DirecTV up on the Farm.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good 9mm for the money


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> Who do I have to marry to get guns for Christmas??


Probably not what you are wanting to hear James, but from what I read of late........ you will need to marry Slippy's son#2, he gives away the big boy toys.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Superb. My wife gets a new lapg backpack, Sawyer mini, a new fire notebook, and an elephant purse. 
I wish you A MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We just finished setting at the kitchen table going through training on safety off and cocking the hammer etc of her SIG 238 that I bought her last week. We have ran 157 rounds through it since last Wednesday. It is way more complicated to operate than the S&W M&P 9c but it is much lighter for her to lug around. I was thinking she was just complaining. But the little pistol is much more comfortable for her and I think she will want to carry it more. I just have to buy cheap rounds and practice with her until she gets it down pat.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

My wife took my G43 for herself this Spring.
So no pistol for her.
She gets this KitchenAid stand mixer.
.... I get food ! Win win !!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I got my wife a kindle. I like your present much more. Knowledge is power though.


----------

